# Paradigm Monitor SUB 12 Subwoofer Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Paradigm Monitor SUB 12​**By Jim Wilson (theJman)*

​
There's no denying that the Monitor SUB 12 is one tiny subwoofer, yet even with that Paradigm stuffed it with all manner of interesting features and technologies. It's a marvel of packaging, for sure. What also can't be denied though is the fact that physics still rule the day when it comes to the lowest octave, and deep bass ultimately likes a large enclosure. The Monitor SUB 12 didn't always have the muscle to create ground-shaking LFE effects, but it was no 98 pound weakling either. If you're in a situation that mandates your subwoofer be very small -- for whatever reason -- the Paradigm Monitor SUB 12 should be one you audition.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great review, Jim.........as always. 

This sub sounds like a good option for those who require "tight" placement locations ( less than 17-18"). The PT-2 wireless module also makes "ideal" placement very obtainable.... a great feature, IMO. Are there any other subs that have a similar wireless mode?

Wondering about the comparisons between this sub and the similar-sized SVS sealed options ( SB-1000 and SB-2000 models).............


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

padgman1 said:


> Great review, Jim.........as always.


Thank you. I'm glad you enjoyed it.




padgman1 said:


> This sub sounds like a good option for those who require "tight" placement locations ( less than 17-18"). The PT-2 wireless module also makes "ideal" placement very obtainable.... a great feature, IMO. Are there any other subs that have a similar wireless mode?


The only one that springs immediately to mind is Outlaw Audio, but I suspect there are others.




padgman1 said:


> Wondering about the comparisons between this sub and the similar-sized SVS sealed options ( SB-1000 and SB-2000 models).............


I do have direct exposure to the SB-1000, since I did review that one, but the SB-2000 is a bit of an unknown at this point. The SB-1000 is probably comparable to the Monitor SUB 12, but knowing SVS like I do I suspect the SB-2000 would eclipse it.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good Review as always Jim! I always look forward to reading them.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

theJman said:


> I do have direct exposure to the SB-1000, since I did review that one, but the SB-2000 is a bit of an unknown at this point. The SB-1000 is probably comparable to the Monitor SUB 12, but knowing SVS like I do I suspect the SB-2000 would eclipse it.


It might be me but this shows why Paradigm are losing market in Canada being one reason in the US costing less than buying in Canada and since is a Canadian based company :scratch: and now SVS being available to us Paradigm is one of the big losers in the market .


----------



## xrk971 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the great review. Given that this is a sealed enclosure, the impulse response should sound clean in terms of tight response temporally. Can you please post the standard impulse response? I see from the decay spectrogram it should be pretty good. I have been working on a sealed enclosure (The 'Nautaloss') that uses a back tapering spiral TL to absorb the back wave - almost like an acoustic black hole. I am curious to see if a simple small box can achieve a good absorption of the back wave. You can find out more about the Nautaloss here: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/full-range/247598-nautaloss-ref-monitor.html


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good stuff once again Jim. From my point of view, after reading your review and others, the SUB 12 is a capable subwoofer but its sales and popularity maybe dampened by its price tag. Perhaps if Paradigm took out all the accessories and offered it as a package,they could compete better with the SB1000 of this world. They would perhaps sell less PBK and wireless kit but could possibly sell more subs. I could be out of the park with this though...:dontknow:


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Great review Jim very detailed and thorough. Thank you again on explaining the pbk and how it works. I am now very happy I went with the Studio Sub 12 instead of two Monitor subs.


----------



## KenWD74 (Feb 3, 2014)

It seems a shame to have a nearly $1000 MSRP sub only available in black. I know, it worked for Henry Ford but this sub is somewhat pricey to be limited to drab black, IMHO. Nice, full treatment review though :T


----------

